# Radeon KMS



## adamk (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if the FreeBSD Foundation has considered paying a developer to work on radeon KMS?  The increasing bitrot in UMS for xf86-video-ati is really sad.  Combined with the features that require KMS, not to mention the newer hardware that requires it, I have to wonder how much longer I can stick with FreeBSD on my desktop :-(

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been waiting for the first "release" of the Intel KMS stuff.  While it's not the same, a lot of the work will apply, and it has advanced pretty quickly.  Now is probably not too soon a time to send them an email.


----------



## adamk (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, I just dropped them a brief, polite email, pointing out the sad state of the radeon driver and asking for their assistance in helping remedy the situation 

Adam


----------

